# Jumping Critique wanted! Tear me to shreds ;D



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

Great video! You guys looks GREAT!!!!!!
You look really good over the jumps! Your leg never moves I wish I coul dride like you!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I got nothing! You guys look great. The only thing I see is that your horse changes his speed a few times, but I don't think that matters in jumpers, does it? I'm starting to like jumpers. Sit deep between fences and come out of the saddle just to jump. None of that perching crap.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I'm not going to pretend I can critique well, especially when it comes to jumping, but I'll go ahead and say that I thought you looked either a little stiff or uncomfortable- or something. It might just be me, or because I don't show/watch jumping shows, or maybe it was how the video was shot, but that's just my 2 cents. What a beauty of a horse though! You're very lucky to have such a nice (boy/girl?)! You look so good over the jumps, in my opinion, which isn't too much, since I don't jump.  lol, but there you go. Did you do good in the show?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

looks pretty good. looks like your really holding the horse back at some points. your approach and half seat look good. just keep giving those big releases over bigger jumps.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You and your horse look like a very nice pair. I am very impressed. Your seat is very quiet, you are generally a very quiet rider - lovely. 
Just a couple things I noticed:
- for this level, changes should be almost automatic, and pretty solid. I'd suggest working on the flat to supple and really get this horse coming through so your leads come from the hind end first. He's switching in the front first and completely forgetting about his hind end; this should be reversed. General suppleness never hurt any horse either 
- You do get a little handsy right in front of certain jumps when your horse starts to lengthen is stride and starts to rush the jump. This horse is probably a very forward jumper (as indicated by a few long takeoff points) so bringing him back with your seat is imperative.
I really think you are a lovely rider and you have a lovely horse


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Fabulous!
I think for the point where you are in the training of this horse you put together a lovely performance for this show. Now you need to take time to train him, and I think you're more than capable.
What I see is a horse lacking engagement but with a ton of talent. I would work him on the flat quite a lot to get his hind legs under him allowing him to collect, right now his hindlegs are trailing and he is not getting power from them. This is why he has no go button when you need a go button, no whoa button when you need a whoa button, no hair pin turns and no changes.
Work a ton on transitions in between gaits and in gaits. The best way to test his engagement is going to be to tell him softly go and have an explosion of forward, and tell him softly whoa and having him come right back to you on a dime.
There is no lack of talent in this pair and I hope you have the best trainer around!


----------



## AmanteBugiardo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you guys _so _much. I actually got this horse from Florida and he was hurt the first 6 months I had him and this was our third or fourth show? He's young and really silly haha. I've been working with him on the leads and we flat him alot but thank you guys alot! :]


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

More crest realise over those jumps


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

At this level, you should not be having to do flying changes. You should be letting your horse know which lead to land on. I don't see any cueing while you are jumping. If this is a jumper class, you need to forget the perching and let your horse know where he is going next.



You are a lovely pair.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

It looks like when you're trying to drive him forward in front of a jump, you tend to lift your hands way up. What you need to be doing instead is keeping your hands lower and widening them & driving with your seat, incorporating half-halts if he tries to get too quick. This creates impulsion and promotes correct striding without letting him get too fast or silly. Also, like Allison said, you need to be letting him know over the jumps where he is going. You're good about looking towards the next fence, but try to incorporate some open-rein-aids as well.

He is a GORGEOUS horse!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i think it would be better if you stayed in 2-point a TAD longer...it looks like youre already sitting before you hit the goround.
Otherwise you two look GREAT


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i only noticed some slight things in your video but i really enjoyed watching it, your hands move a lot when you are coming up to a jump, try and be a bit quieter, he fell around a few of the corners a bit much, i can see that he is a very strong horse and you were working really well to hold him back with that bit (which one have you got in?) and with the double reins, 

you make a beautiful team and keep posting those vids


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with Allison Finch, you need to show your horse where he is going, open up and look to the way you want to go to. 

Other then that you guys are very cute together


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

in the picture you look very good 
the video is also good but your not always approaching to jumps in a straight line


----------



## AmanteBugiardo (Oct 22, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> i only noticed some slight things in your video but i really enjoyed watching it, your hands move a lot when you are coming up to a jump, try and be a bit quieter, he fell around a few of the corners a bit much, i can see that he is a very strong horse and you were working really well to hold him back with that bit (which one have you got in?) and with the double reins,
> 
> you make a beautiful team and keep posting those vids


 
We usually have him in an elevator. But for that show I had to fill a Eq class for my friend so we threw him in a pelham and I really enjoyed using it alot more so we used it again the next day. :]

Thanks!


----------

